# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs >  Current Bug List & Status

## Apoc

This is just to keep track of which bugs there are, and which ones need fixing, and which ones actually are fixed.

Legend:

BrokenFixedCan't ReproduceWon't Fix

Bugs:

Shoutbox not visible to 'Established Users'Ads Showing for Donator+Sidebar not collapsible. (It is now collapsible for Donator+)Sidebar overlaps thread count.Shoutbox input lagsUsers can't edit blog tagsLaggy Edit Post functionalityUnable to save images (avatars and profile pictures)WoWhead tool tips


I'll add to this list as time goes on. Hopefully to keep people at least a little bit informed.

----------


## [Pat]

how about the site keeps crashing at random times?

----------


## Apoc

That'd be my fault. It shouldn't be crashing anymore. (We had a little issue with MySQL. It's fixed now)

----------


## [Pat]

I'll do my best to get any bugs reported to you if I find them. but you did a great job along with who ever else worked on the site.

----------


## SpiXe

Site is extremely slow from time to time and I can't access my profile/settings at all.

EDIT: I don't know if it's just me or not though..

----------


## KuRIoS

> Site is extremely slow from time to time and I can't access my profile/settings at all.
> 
> EDIT: I don't know if it's just me or not though..


 try clearing your cache.... http://www.mmowned.com/forums/members/599943-spixe.html loads fine for me... site is down every day for 10 minutes as we do a daily backup and such... maybe u catch that every day?

----------


## SpiXe

> try clearing your cache.... http://www.mmowned.com/forums/members/599943-spixe.html loads fine for me... site is down every day for 10 minutes as we do a daily backup and such... maybe u catch that every day?


Been trying several times  :Smile:  Will try clearing my cache.

EDIT: Cleared cache and cookies. Nothing helped :/

----------


## KuRIoS

weird, what browser? cause i have no trouble

----------


## SpiXe

> weird, what browser? cause i have no trouble


I just tested on my laptop. It seems it works just fine here (a tad slow but w/e). My desktop uses Opera. I'll try resetting it when I get back home and check my firewall etc  :Smile:

----------


## 7itanium

> weird, what browser? cause i have no trouble


 
acctually I second this... though it has been better the last week or so

it was doing it consistantly for me on opera, safari, google, firefox and IE about 90% of the time I used mmowned for a long time.
lately it has been a bit faster but it still does it periodically

I would love to isolate this incident and figure out what is causing it for only certain users.

I would also note that it is NOT my connection.. I have 120MBPS fiberoptic connection.. and I can load all other pages at light speed.

today it is working great, but yesterday not so much

----------


## KuRIoS

We do backups at night time (EU) and therefore it will be down/slow at some times...

----------

